# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  QiDi 1 layer shift issues

## syst3m_ERROR

Hi everyone! I bought a used QiDi tech 1 printer a few months ago and have been have having difficulties up in running.
Since I started, the prints have been coming out with a lot of layer shift problems, to illustrate I put some pictures at the bottom of what I've been working with.

I've done some research on layer shifting and tried some of the common solution. So far I've tried the layer height in my slicer the most recent print was at 0.2 mm from 0.1mm; I've slown my motor speed down to 5mm/s for base and 10mm/s for infill; I've tightened the motors to make sure there wasn't any slack on the drive belts, I even swapped the motors at one point; and I've replaced the wiring harness for the motors in case they were damaged.

I'm not sure what else I can try at this point, other than flashing the board which I'm nervous to try, or if there are better solutions I just haven't explored yet.

Thanks in advance for the help!

----------


## Smiro985

I know this might be something super simple to assume... but is the bed leveled properly? Is the printer sitting on a solid surface?You can try to reset to factory settings and try to run through the start up again?Again... I am a noob, just trying to throw options out there. Also seems to me that speed is way too slow. maybe its almost melting before it actually has time to solidify?If printing with PLA are your fans on?

----------


## syst3m_ERROR

Thanks for the response! 

I have leveled the bed, and as near as I can tell the surface is stable (I've tried printing on a couple different tables)

I hadn't considered that it might be moving *too* slow, I may go back and try with some different settings. And I am printing with PLA and the fans are enabled.

Do you know how to reset to factory on this device? That is something I have been wanting to try but haven't found a guide on it just yet and I'm nervous about bricking the machine lol.

----------


## Smiro985

Like I mentioned before. I am not an expert. I only had mine for maybe 3 weeks. I bought it used as well. I went through it and tightened it all up. Blew some air through it to make sure its clean. I am quite sure there was a setting in the user panel (on the printer) to return to factory settings or it was "initial set up" ... take this with a grain of salt I am not at home ATM. Then it did some calibration, asked me to level the bed and it was done. PLA. Slowest I printed was 30 mm/s.  That was a straight up tube with no support and only 0.4mm wall thickness. So I needed it to stick before falling over, and 90 was stringy. I think the recommended is between 30 - 90 mm/sTravel speed is also set at 150... but I turn that down to about 100 mm/s No need to make it work harder. Run that and see if there is any difference. Also make sure your table adjuster screws are not maxed out.

----------

